# Self Confidence Playlist - add your jams!



## 1love_emily (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm a girl who lives on her iPod. I have a playlist for almost everything! Except, I realized I don't have one for self confidence anthems. I feel that everyone needs a playlist of those - a song they can listen to when they need a pick-me-up. 

So, I'll compile my songs if you compile yours. 

1) Firework - Katy Perry
2) Defying Gravity - Idina Menzel (off the album "I Stand")
3) Dancing Queen - ABBA
4) The Best Damn Thing - Avril Lavigne
5) Play On - Carrie Underwood
6) Learn to Fly - Foo Fighters
7) Extraordinary Girl - Green Day
8) Red High Heels - Kelly Pickler
9) Only Prettier - Miranda Lambert
10) Somewhere Trouble Don't Go - Miranda Lambert
11) So What - P!nk


Please add more


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2011)

Pink's Raise Your Glass is also a great song for that, I think.

I might have to put together this playlist once everyone's added to it


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jan 6, 2011)

Anything by Lady Gaga or Stevie Nicks.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's what I came up with.

Everybody Got Their Something - Nikka Costa
Extraordinary - Liz Phair
So Fresh, So Clean - Outkast
Closer to Fine - Indigo Girls
Monkey Gone to Heaven - Pixies
It's My Turn and Do You Know (Theme from Mahogany) - both Diana Ross
Winter - Tori Amos
Breakout - Swing Out Sister
Rainbow Connection - Sarah McLachlan (Kermit's version is pretty good too)
Empire State of Mind - Jay-Z
Life is Beautiful & 10,000 Motherfuckers - both by Jason Mraz


----------



## Tau (Jan 7, 2011)

1. Hold us down - Christina Aguilera
2. Hate on me haters - Jill Scott
3. The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition
4. Faint - Linkin Park (So this is like the anti-confidence song but it gets my heart pumping)
5. Hero - Chad Kroeger 
6. Fame - Irene Cara
7. Everybody Loves me - One Republic
8. Only Girl in the World - Rhianna
9. Love Generation - Bob Sinclair
10. Rise Up - Yves La Rock
11. No Stress -Laurent Wolf
12. Its a kinda magic - Queen

There's like a million others but these are the basics


----------



## Deven (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful - Christina Aguilera
I Don't Care - Fallout Boy
Pink - U +Ur Hand
Circus - Britney Spears
I Will Not Bow - Breaking Benjamin (taken in my own context)
I Stand Alone - Godsmack
Happiest Girl (Jack Mix) - Depeche Mode
Dare - Gorillaz


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 9, 2011)

1. i will survive-gloria gaynor
2. tubthumpin-chumbawumba
3. it's raining men-weather girls
4. adore-prince
5. fat bottomed girls-queen
6. big girls you are beautiful-mika
7. raise your glass -pink
8. standing outside the fire-garth brooks
9. theme to st. trinians-girls aloud
10. sweet vibrations-marky mark and the funky bunch

ok, that last one is a bit 'it's so bad it's good'...but it really pumps me up!


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 9, 2011)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> 6. big girls you are beautiful- mika



I LOVE THIS SONG SO MUCH. I also love the song Lollipop by Mika. SO CUTE


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 11, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I'm a girl who lives on her iPod. I have a playlist for almost everything! Except, I realized I don't have one for self confidence anthems. I feel that everyone needs a playlist of those - a song they can listen to when they need a pick-me-up.
> 
> So, I'll compile my songs if you compile yours.
> 
> ...



Yes!! Another girl with diversity and good taste in music!! 
So here is my long list thanks to always having my Ipod with me also!!

1) U + Ur Hand~~Pink!
2) Cuz I Can~~Pink!
3) Stupid Girls~~Pink!
4) Raise Your Glass~~Pink!
5) Blah Blah Blah~~Keisha
6) Big Girl Now~~NKOTB
7) Club Can't Handle Me~~Flo Rida
8) Forever Young~~Jay-Z
9) Gunpowder and Lead~~Miranda Lambert
10) What's My Name?~~Rihanna and Drake
11) The Strong One~~Clint Black
12) Ridin Solo~~Jason Derulo
13) Not Afraid~~Eminem
14) Only Girl In the World~~Rihanna
15) I Didn't Know My Own Strength~~Whitney Houston
16) I Made It~~Kevin Rudolph feat. L'il Wayne
17) Irreplaceable~~Beyonce
18) I'm A Survivor~~Reba
19) My Baby Loves Me~~Martina McBride


----------



## Tau (Jan 11, 2011)

Jay-Z's Forever Young!! :wubu: It really makes me feel like endless, eternal summer days with nothing more taxing to do than have fun. And that Fly like a G6 track makes me like this 
The Fireworks song is also growing on me.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 11, 2011)

Everytime I hear Naughty by Beyonce... I feel hot! I get up and start bellydancing. Such a good bellydance song!

I also feel wicked sexy whenever I hear Bob Marley.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 11, 2011)

Tau said:


> Jay-Z's Forever Young!! :wubu: It really makes me feel like endless, eternal summer days with nothing more taxing to do than have fun. And that Fly like a G6 track makes me like this
> The Fireworks song is also growing on me.



You have to see the video for Firework, it's the best video I've seen in a while.


----------



## Myn (Jan 11, 2011)

Stay Awake, by Aerials Up always makes me smile and get a second wind when I'm on the treadmill. 

And, cheesy as it is, moments where I need confidence and/or am celebrating are frequently met with the Queen double whammy of We Will Rock You and We Are the Champions. Sometimes, you just need to embrace the cliche.


----------



## bonified (Jan 13, 2011)

Rock & Roll Singer - ACDC always fires me up! Gets me ready to well yes, rock & roll so to speak


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jan 13, 2011)

"i like that" - static revenge featuring luciana . . . whenever I hear it [and i often do, because it is my ringtone] it makes me want to shake my money-maker, and I seldom care who is around to bear witness!!


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 13, 2011)

Just Fine-Mary J Blige
Get Back Up-TI featuring Chris Brown
Diva-Beyonce
No Scrubs-TLC
Good Love-Mary J Blige featuring TI
Imma Be-Black Eyed Peas

Agreed with Gaga...love that woman. And P!nk is my girlfriend. So many of her songs speak of empowerment. Her new album is genius...I love all the songs with Fuckin' Perfect being my favorite.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 13, 2011)

graphicsgal said:


> Just Fine-Mary J Blige
> Get Back Up-TI featuring Chris Brown
> Diva-Beyonce
> No Scrubs-TLC
> ...




I agree Pink is ma girl!!!! She's non-conformative and I love that!! We need more celebs brave enough to just be themselves and keep it real!!!


----------



## comaseason (Jan 16, 2011)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC
Lost Girls - Tilly and the Wall
Janine - Soul Coughing
Love You - Free Design
Some Kind of Wonderful - Grand Funk Railroad
Shameless - Ani DiFranco
She Bop - Cyndi Lauper
Know Your Rights - The Clash
Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves - Aretha Franklin
Happy Little Sunbeam - Chet Baker
Piece of My Heart - Janis Joplin
The Bitch is Back - Elton John
Rock Star - Hole
Turn Off the Light - Nelly Furtado
Stranger - Presidents of the USA
I'm Old Fashioned - Mandy Patinkin
Sweet Jane - Cowboy Junkies
Kick Out the Jams - Bad Brains feat. Henry Rollins
Leave Mine to Me - Bad Religion
Just Like A Woman - Bob Dylan
I Feel You - Depeche Mode
Bei Mir Bist Du Schon - Ella Fitzgerald
Bernadette - Four Tops
Stardust - Nat King Cole
On the Street Where You Live - Nat King Cole
6/8 - Operator Please


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 16, 2011)

As soon as I click submit, I know Ill think of at least five more songs. These are the ones that immediately come to mind, in no particular order .

Breakout  Swing out Sister
Im Every Woman  Chaka Khan
Brave and Crazy  Melissa Etheridge
Fantasy  Earth, Wind, and Fire
Suffragette City  David Bowie
Baby Love  Mothers Finest


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 18, 2011)

It's cheesy but BOB's 'I got the magic in me' song always cheers me up and energises me when i'm getting tired and grouchy at work late on a saturday night. Also Mama Said by The Shirelles.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 18, 2011)

comaseason said:


> Bei Mir Bist Du Schon - Ella Fitzgerald



I love you forever for putting this song on the playlist. I adore Ella, and I especially love this song!

Be my best friend?


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 18, 2011)

I have become a huge fan of P!nk's (seems as though we all love her fierceness!) new song "F**kin' Perfect." I actually like the real version AND the radio version, which is unusual for me. 

Love the lyric, "Change the voices in your head, make them like you instead." 

Total story of my life. Definitely boosts my confidence.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 19, 2011)

aocutiepi said:


> I have become a huge fan of P!nk's (seems as though we all love her fierceness!) new song "F**kin' Perfect." I actually like the real version AND the radio version, which is unusual for me.
> 
> Love the lyric, "Change the voices in your head, make them like you instead."
> 
> Total story of my life. Definitely boosts my confidence.




Absolutely!!! After all we are the majority, right? So why do they get to tell us what is pretty, desired, healthy and beautiful? Just another way the world has become warped.


----------



## Tau (Jan 19, 2011)

Eliza Dolittle - Pack up your troubles


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 19, 2011)

These are off the top of my head from the my iPod. They are among the songs I have listed under "You" as in Remember Who You Are! (All of my playlists titles are single syllable words - go figure.)

"You Gotta Be" - Des'ree
"Fine" - Mary J. Bligh
"I'm Not Ready To Back Down" - Dixie Chicks
"Simply the Best" - Tina Turner
"My Vision" - Seal
"Let the Bodies Hit the Floor" Drowning Pool
"Lose Yourself" - Eminem
"Keep the Faith" - Bon Jov
"Unbreakable" - Bon Jovi
"I Gotta Feeling" - Black Eyed Peas
"I'm Every Woman" - Chaka Khan / Whitney Houston
"Beautiful Day" - U2
"I Hope You Dance" - Lee Ann Womack
"I am Beautiful" - Christina Aguilera
"Fighter" - Christina Aguilera
"Stand" - Rascal Flatts
"I Feel Pretty" - _West Side Story_
"Gonna Fly Now" - Bill Conti, theme from _Rocky_
"Eye of the Tiger" - Survivor, theme from _RockyIII_ 
"Far From Over" Frank Stallone, theme from _Staying Alive_
"Live Like You Were Dying" - Tim McGraw
"What A Feeling" - Irene Cara
"Fame" - Irene Cara
"When You're Good to Mama" - _Chicago_
"Really Gotta Want It" - B4-4


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 19, 2011)

These are my I-Pod go-to songs for when I need a lift:

All Fired Up-Pat Benetar
The Sunshine Song-Jason Mraz
Undiscovered-James Morrison
Big Girls Dont Cry-Fergie
Heavenly Day-Patti Griffin
Life Me UP-Katie Voegele
Miss Invisible-Marie Digby
I'm l.ike a Bird-Nelly Furtado
Single-Natasha Bedingfield
Unwritten-Natasha Bedingfield
This one's For the Girls-Martina McBride
Blessed-Martina McBride
I Wish-Heather Headley
Change-Hatether Headley


----------



## comaseason (Jan 20, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I love you forever for putting this song on the playlist. I adore Ella, and I especially love this song!
> 
> Be my best friend?



Ella is awesome. I could listen to that song on a continuous loop and never get tired of it. For those couple of minutes it seems like there are so many things to be hopeful for in life.


----------



## comaseason (Jan 20, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> These are off the top of my head from the my iPod. They are among the songs I have listed under "You" as in Remember Who You Are! (All of my playlists titles are single syllable words - go figure.)
> 
> 
> "I Feel Pretty" - _West Side Story_
> "Eye of the Tiger" - Survivor, theme from _RockyIII_



I love that you picked these two songs. I think they're begging to be mashed up.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 20, 2011)

comaseason said:


> I love that you picked these two songs. I think they're begging to be mashed up.



Oh dear Lawd! Now that would be interesting!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 27, 2011)

I keep on truckin' -Eddie Kendricks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgAtvJNIdrU


----------

